# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Обновление движка форума

## anton_dr

Произошло обновление движка форума.

Об ошибках можно уже сообщать  :Smiley: 

Да, появилось несколько новых штучечек, о них (если сами не заметите) чуть позже  :Smiley: .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Язык добавлен, так что можно сообщать и об ошибках/неточностях перевода.

----------


## drongo

Вопрос по поводу меток: это что-то вроде избранного ? Кто имеет право метки добавлять?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

По моему какая-то каша получилась с языками. Если в английском разделе , после нажатия на  английский флаг я вижу кнопки на русском . 

P.s. ещё вопрос по поводу" Отправить публичное сообщение": где оно показывается? Я отправил для теста Олегу, ничего не произошло...

----------


## anton_dr

Пока не настроено - добавлять могут, по идее все. Опять же, по идее - используется для облегчения поиска тем.

С кнопками разберемся.
Публичные сообщения - видны в профиле пользователя http://virusinfo.info/member.php?u=775

Да, с обновлением движка к нам вернулось отображение модерируемых разделов у модераторов, в списке руководства форумом.
Плюс, насколько я понимаю, мы избавились от глюков в отображении форума в браузере Opera. По крайней мере, логотип теперь на положенном месте слева  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Я тут подумал, а может используем в разделе помогите- в метках -названия зверей в данной теме   :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Язык добавлен, так что можно сообщать и об ошибках/неточностях перевода.


Хотя я предпочитаю кофе, я вступил в группу 'чайников'. Сразу хотел попросить *drongo* о наличии других напитков. Там написано:



> Сообщение: 'Это сообщение будет автоматически отправлено на *провеку*'


Это должно быть 'на прове*Р*ку', я предполагаю?  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Главная страница отвалилась

----------


## drongo

> Главная страница отвалилась


так всегда бывает, когда движок апгрейдиться

----------


## NickGolovko

Главную вернем, я надеюсь, еще до сегодняшнего вечера  :Smiley: 

Кнопки поправил.

----------


## anton_dr

> Это должно быть 'на прове*Р*ку', я предполагаю?


Поправлено

----------


## anton_dr

Итак, чуть подробнее о новых штучках.

Возможность указывать теги при создании тем
Это нововведение дает просто колоссальные возможности для поиска и группирования тем.
Теги назначаются при создании темы либо при её редактировании (пользователь должен будет иметь соответствующие права)
(Скорей всего, скоро сделаем "облако тегов")

Дружба между пользователями
часть реализации системы социальной сети. Пользователи теперь могут после внесения кого-либо в список своих друзей отправить запрос на подтверждение. В случае подтверждения запроса, все остальные смогут увидеть кто с кем дружит.
(Вы можете отключить данную систему у себя в профиле)

Публичные сообщения
Доступны в профиле каждого пользователя. Аналог личных сообщений, но эти будут видны всем  :Smiley: 

Социальные группы (http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=31085)

Полностью новый вид профиля. На мой взгляд, выглядит приличнее старого  :Smiley: 

Редактирование профиля во время его просмотра
С помощью технологии AJAX теперь можно отредактировать некоторые значения профиля непосредственно во время его просмотра.

Просмотр вложенных изображений
В новой версии просмотр вложенных изображений кардинальным образом изменён. (для примера нажмите на вложенное изображение  :Smiley:  )

Появилась возможность использования сервисов социальных закладок.

Автоматическое изменение размеров вложенных изображений под текущее разрешение.

Ну и ещё вагон и маленькая тележка не видимых глазу изменений  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

А как теперь попасть на стартовую страницу портала? Раньше можно было нажать на логотип слева вверху, сейчас эта ссылка ведет на форум.

----------


## anton_dr

Стартовая будет позже.

----------


## maXmo



----------


## Гриша

Сегодня по календарю у одного из участников форума День Рождения, а внизу в статистике не отображается...

----------


## wise-wistful

Я так понял, что нужно вновь отправить приглашение друзьям, для того что бы они отражались в списке.

----------


## anton_dr

да

----------


## anton_dr

> 



fix

----------


## NickGolovko

Главная страница сайта вернулась на место.

----------


## maXmo

в лисе некорректно отображается buddylist: ник залазит под чекбокс.

----------


## anton_dr

Если имеется ввиду аватар, то это так и задумано - чекбокс на аватаре.
Если нет - просьба скрин, и версию лисы. У себя на 3.0.1 не наблюдаю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

А нельзя ли "Закладки" и "Метки" передвинуть ниже формочки быстрого ответа и списка присутствующих? Так было бы удобнее, да и по смыслу логичнее.

----------


## anton_dr

Можно, конечно, но исходя из того, для чего они предназначены, нынешнее положение будет более правильным.

----------


## AlexGOMEL



----------


## anton_dr

А крупнее, пожалуйста. Больше захватите.
И версию FF. А также, отключены или нет картинки.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Сохранил только такой огрызок - это окно ответа  на "взаимное внесение друг друга в ваши списки друзей". Аватарки отключены. Opera AC  3.5.1 Final.

----------


## XP user

> Сохранил только такой огрызок - это окно ответа  на "взаимное внесение друг друга в ваши списки друзей". Аватарки отключены. Opera AC  3.5.1 Final.


@ *AlexGOMEL*: 

Видимо галочка по любому не поместится в аватаре размером 1х1...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## akok

А можно в социальных группах разрешить теги (*BBCode*) и *смайлы*?

----------


## AlexGOMEL

@*p2u* Я о том что первый символ теряется...

----------


## NickGolovko

От браузера это не зависит, собственно говоря.

Антону: открой http://virusinfo.info/profile.php?do=buddylist (отображение аватаров включить) и посмотри в сторону Паула.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> А можно в социальных группах разрешить теги (BBCode) и смайлы?


Смайлы не настраиваются. 

Основные BB-коды разрешил.

----------


## Geser

Не связано с обновлениями, но всё же хочу обратить внимание на архив. Архив сежчас работает в режиме ссылок на темы. Я думаю стоит перевести его в обычныж решим в котором весь форум выдаётся в облегченном текстовом виде. Також формат поисковики любят гораздо больше, и страницы будут выше в результатах поиска.

Да, и со спискокм дней рождения косяк странныж. Как будто что-то не обновилось и ошибка в скрипте...

----------


## NickGolovko

Я посмотрю, хотя, возможно, стоит просто заменить архив ссылкой на PDA-стиль? Фактически он тоже является облегченной текстовой версией.

С днями рождения багу уже увидел, буду сегодня вечером изучать сущность проблемы.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Антон, вчера вечером таки сообразил- Paul над движком издевается(у него аватарка размером 1х1 и когда включаешь показ картинок теряется первый символ ника).
P.S. Прошу прощения- не понял сразу о каких картинках идёт речь, решил сперва что о аватарках форума.

----------


## XP user

> Антону: открой http://virusinfo.info/profile.php?do=buddylist (отображение аватаров включить) и посмотри в сторону Паула.


Я виноват, знаю, но мне не нравится картинка с вопросительным знаком когда у участника форума нет аватара. А если взять стандартных размеров но прозрачный .gif, то тогда всё равно вижу светлый квадрат с размером, резервированным на аватар. Тоже не смотрится. Поэтому решил так: поставил картинку размером 1х1 (научился у рекламщиков)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## Geser

> Я посмотрю, хотя, возможно, стоит просто заменить архив ссылкой на PDA-стиль? Фактически он тоже является облегченной текстовой версией.
> .


Приемущества архива еще в том, что страницы выдаются с расширением html
Это дополнительный стимул для поисковиков, ибо они больше любят статичные страцицы. По кражнеж мере пару лет назад так было.

----------


## anton_dr

Архив поправил.

----------


## maXmo

> Поэтому решил так: поставил картинку размером 1х1 (научился у рекламщиков)


её тоже видно. Можно ещё поставить аву с фоном как у текущего скина.

----------


## anton_dr

А по ctrl+A видно будет и его  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

во

----------


## NickGolovko

Напишу объявление здесь, дабы не плодить темы ради двух строк текста.

Обращаю ваше внимание на факт, что у нас больше нет блока "English forum - Forum Main Page - Russian forum" на главной странице форума и на страницах соответственно английского и русского форума. Эти ссылки я перевел в меню навигационной панели под названием "Навигация" ("Quick Links"). Ссылки теперь языкозависимы, и ими можно пользоваться везде, в том числе на страницах сайта проекта.

----------


## NickGolovko

Исправлена ошибка отображения дней рождения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Не только  :Smiley: 
Одним махом пятерых убивахом (с)

Уведомления о ЛС на главной теперь также отображаются корректно. У этих двух глюков была одна причина.

----------


## NickGolovko

И вот еще что:

слышались жалобы, что функция "Новые сообщения" выдает вперемешку русские и английские сообщения. Некоторое время назад я подсмотрел на другом форуме функцию поиска новых сообщений в определенном форуме; думал, что она была добавлена в новой версии движка. Оказалось, нет, новая версия такой функции не содержит, поэтому я добавил ее вручную. Для поиска новых сообщений в определенном форуме перейдите к отображению данного форума и выберите пункт "Новые сообщения в этом форуме" в выпадающем меню "Искать в этом разделе".

----------


## Jenya

Коротко и ясно!!!!!

Пытаюсь зайти в "Ваши уведомления", там у мна письмо пришло.

Мне выдают:

"Вы не авторизованы на форуме или не имеете доступа к этой странице. Это могло произойти по одной из нескольких причин:
Вы не авторизованы на форуме. Введите имя пользователя и пароль и попробуйте ещё раз.
У вас недостаточно прав для обращения к этой странице. Возможно, вы пытаетесь обратиться к функциям администратора или к другим привилегированным функциям.
Возможно, администратор отключил вашу учётную запись, или вы не активированы на форуме."

Ну понятно что я пытаюсь проделать что мне выше написали и все без результатно.

п.с. не пишите в личку я её открыть не могу ))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

все тема закрыта кто-то все исправил

----------


## Aleksandra

В разделе "Помогите!" не отображается подпись после редактирования сообщения. Это так и должно быть?

----------


## NickGolovko

До редактирования подпись была?

Редактор быстрый или расширенный?

----------


## Aleksandra

> До редактирования подпись была?


Да.



> Редактор быстрый или расширенный?


Расширенный.

----------


## NickGolovko

Не воспроизводится. Возможно, каким-то образом снялась галочка "показывать подпись" - других вариантов не вижу.

----------


## RiC

Опера, плюс специфичный прокси, к сожалению от последнего отказатся не могу, через него траффик в несколько раз дешевле. Стабильно двоятся отправляемые сообщения.

----------


## anton_dr

Скорей всего, это не получится побороть, так как помнится мне и на ранних версиях как форума, так и Оперы, была данная проблема, и именн ов связке с прокси.

----------


## Matias

Какой-то странный глюк выявился. В этом подразделе есть тема "Добрый день, помогите", при попытке прочтения которой выдается страница без ника автора и первого сообщения. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=31555
Скриншот.
Если тема была удалена, то почему она осталась в списке тем подраздела?

----------


## RiC

> Скорей всего, это не получится побороть, так как помнится мне и на ранних версиях как форума, так и Оперы, была данная проблема, и именн ов связке с прокси.


Опера последняя, форум тоже и глюк никуда ни делся ...  :Wink:  Ладно переживу, раньше хак стоял, не дававший отправить 2 одинаковых сообщения, можно этот хак назад вернуть ?




> Не только 
> Одним махом пятерых убивахом (с)
> Уведомления о ЛС на главной теперь также отображаются корректно. У этих двух глюков была одна причина.


А куда девалось уведомление при заходе на форум или открытии новой страницы, когда приходит свежее  ЛС ?

----------


## anton_dr

> Опера последняя, форум тоже и глюк никуда ни делся ...  Ладно переживу, раньше хак стоял, не дававший отправить 2 одинаковых сообщения, можно этот хак назад вернуть ?


Поищу



> А куда девалось уведомление при заходе на форум или открытии новой страницы, когда приходит свежее  ЛС ?


Никуда. Оно есть. Вроде бы в ФФ появляется, даже когда никаких действий не производится, а просто открыта страница.
Мне думается, это именно из-за Оперы, так как из-под неё я тоже не вижу уведомлений. Посмотрю, что можно сделать.

----------


## maXmo



----------


## Rene-gad

@maXmo
А чему тут удивляться - сообщения нет, одна цитата...  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

странно… я сообщение вижу отчётливо. Могу даже количество символов сосчитать.

----------


## Shu_b

> странно… я сообщение вижу отчётливо. Могу даже количество символов сосчитать.


Так было всегда, цитата не считается сообщением  :Wink:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Так было всегда, цитата не считается сообщением


Угу: все, что находится между тэгами *[ QUOTE ]* и *[ /QUOTE ]* не есть сообщение

----------


## Макcим

Не помню, до обновления модератор мог редактировать заголовок темы созданной им в любом разделе? Закрыть, переместить, удалить, копировать можно, а редактировать не даёт...

----------


## anton_dr

2 *maXmo*: Так как нет никакого смысла в посте с цитатой, без комментариев, такое сообщение считается пустым.


2 *Maxim*: Что пишет? В настройках навскидку всё в порядке.

----------


## NRA

> Если Вы обнаружили опечатку, то выделите её и нажмите *Ctrl+Enter*


Может добавить что-то похожее?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

И после этого постоянно исправлять сообщения пользователей, не умеющих пользоваться проверкой орфографии? Нет уж, увольте.

----------


## Макcим

Так выглядят опции темы в "подвластном" мне разделе

А так в "неподвластном" в своей собственной теме


В идеале хотелось бы не в своём разделе получить контроль над своими темами  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Чтобы поправить заголовок можно было без помощи коллеги.

----------


## pig

А отредактировать заглавное сообщение темы - не даст нужного эффекта?

----------


## Макcим

Нет.

----------


## maXmo

> 2 *maXmo*: Так как нет никакого смысла в посте с цитатой, без комментариев


  :Shocked:  Сие, мягко говоря, не соответствует действительности, см. раздел с новостями.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Хотя нет, я понял. Это в разделе новостей нет никакого смысла  :Smiley:

----------


## Shu_b

> см. раздел с новостями.


Не надо туда смотреть, это плохая идея вставлять сообщение цитатой, оформление сообщения приветствуется.  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

Так есть ли смысл?
И почему идея плохая? Особенно если цитата короткая? Не на будет за десятком слов лезть на другую страницу.

----------


## anton_dr

> Так есть ли смысл?
> И почему идея плохая? Особенно если цитата короткая? Не на будет за десятком слов лезть на другую страницу.


А ссылку на источник ставить тоже хорошая идея  :Smiley:

----------


## Step

> 2 *maXmo*: Так как нет никакого смысла в посте с цитатой, без комментариев, такое сообщение считается пустым.


 А по-моему такое сообщение имеет право на существование. Например в посте №1 импульсивно-бескомпромиссный  собеседник утверждает, что 2 в кубе равно 16. В ходе дискуссии получается с ним договориться что там поменьше :Smiley: . И в посте №40 он сам удивляться начинает - чего пристал, я всегда так думал. Почему бы в посте №41 не процитировать пост №1 молча :Smiley: .

----------


## DVi

Step, то, что Вы описали, это называется флудом. Если собеседник перестает воспринимать базисные аргументы, лучше прекратить беседу.

----------


## Step

> Step, то, что Вы описали, это называется флудом. Если собеседник перестает воспринимать базисные аргументы, лучше прекратить беседу.


 Виталий, я грубо утрировал. Речь же о принципиальной возможности/невозможности :Smiley: .

----------


## DVi

> Виталий, я грубо утрировал. Речь же о принципиальной возможности/невозможности.


Принципиально - я считаю, что недостаточно приводить только отквотированное сообщение, и поэтому согласен с текущими настройками форума.

----------


## Step

> Принципиально - я считаю, что недостаточно приводить только отквотированное сообщение, и поэтому согласен с текущими настройками форума.


 Я думаю иначе. Ну да бог с ним. Ломание копий из-за пустяков - не наш метод :Smiley: . Тем более интерес исключительно академический, я все равно читаю больше чем пишу в разы. Просто мнение.

----------


## maXmo

> А ссылку на источник ставить тоже хорошая идея


иногда есть.

----------


## wise-wistful

Не совсем уверена, что туда пишу, но редактировала подпись и на страничке странность какая-то это так должно быть?

----------


## akok

ммм а в списках пользователей нет возможности отфильтровать по кириллическим
символам...может стоит добавить?  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Произведено очередное обновление. Багфикс, никаких глобальных и заметных изменений.

----------


## Geser

Иконки вернулись на оригинальные

----------


## anton_dr

Какие именно?

----------


## Geser

На главной, иконки фотумов

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Увидел, они у меня из кеша брались  :Smiley: 

Исправлено.

----------


## anton_dr

Произведено очередное обновление.
Фиксы безопасности & новые рюшечки.



> Изменения в социальных группах:
> ......
> ......
> 
> Изменения в личных сообщениях:
> 
>     * Возможность использовать "Быстрый ответ" для ответа на личные сообщения
>     * Новая пользовательская опция, позволяющая сохранять копию отправляемого сообщения по умолчанию, включая и отправку через форму быстрого ответа
>     * Личные сообщения могут быть отсортированы по заголовку, дате и отправителю
> ...

----------


## maXmo

Что это в разделе «Оффтоп»?

----------


## Surfer

Пытаюсь нажать Спасибо в этой теме http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43126
Пишет



> Surfer, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
> 
>    1. Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
>    2. Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

----------


## anton_dr

> Что это в разделе «Оффтоп»?


Только в этом разделе? Это кусок выпадающего меню "модерация". По идее, у вас не должно отображаться.

----------


## maXmo

> Только в этом разделе?


аа… вроде во всех разделах.




> Это кусок выпадающего меню "модерация".


а, ну тогда пусть висит  :Cheesy:  Интересно, оно ничего не потрёт, если я на кнопочку нажму?

----------


## NickGolovko

Наверное, с if что-то, надо посмотреть на шаблон.

----------


## PavelA

Такая же проблема была у меня, когда я скрипты отключал. С включенными - все в норме. На старой версии и без скриптов работало.

----------


## maXmo

отключен только google analytics, всё остальное работает.

----------


## NickGolovko

Внес исправления. Проверьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## maXmo

Не исчезло.

----------


## NickGolovko

А теперь?

----------


## anton_dr

Очередное обновление, багфикс. Просьба о замеченных ошибках писать в тему.

----------


## NickGolovko

Откатился шаблон сообщений системы благодарностей. Верни обычный шрифт серым цветом  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

+PM так и не починил  :Sad:

----------


## eifory

При полном ответе  юзеру   - не видно мигающего курсора ,  невозможно удалить сообщение все разом  , только по одному символу. Не вставляются смайлы. При быстром ответе  - все в порядке.

Юзаю Firefox3.0.10.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

Еще - при создании личного сообщения при нажатии создать сообщение -   оно обнуляется и   просит заново заполниться.

----------


## anton_dr

Очередной багфикс. Просьба о замеченных ошибках писать в тему.

----------


## natalas

Имена пользователей, написанные синим цветом, в некоторых темах отражаются черным цветом. Или это только у меня?
отсюда:
рис1.http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=31557&page=2
рис2.http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40290&page=3

----------


## pig

Ха! Там "Ник в ответ" почему-то не подключился. А синий цвет, как я понимаю, - стандартный цвет гиперссылки, поэтому "синие" имена не подкрашиваются.

----------


## anton_dr

*natalas*, отображается везде. Возможно, у Вас локальные проблемы с браузером.




> А синий цвет, как я понимаю, - стандартный цвет гиперссылки, поэтому "синие" имена не подкрашиваются.


Подкрашиваются, под цвет группы пользователя.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

*anton_dr*,

предмодерация?
ля-ля-ля-ля

Необходимо поправить русскую кодировку... крякозябры при выборе отображения английского языка форума.

----------


## pig

> *natalas*, отображается везде. Возможно, у Вас локальные проблемы с браузером.
> 
> Подкрашиваются, под цвет группы пользователя.


У меня не подкрашиваются. По указанной ссылке: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40290&page=3 - ВСЕ синие смотрятся чёрными (дефолтным цветом, как я понимаю), и не подключён "Ник в ответ". Возможно, потому, что тема закрыта, а я там не модератор и не имею прав отвечать. Посмотрите при пониженных правах.

----------


## anton_dr

Очередное обновление. Просьба о замеченных ошибках писать в тему.

----------


## DVi

Отсутствует баннер в шапке сайта

----------


## senyak

С кнопками: выделение жирным шрифт, подчеркнуть, наклонить - все нормально? У меня в разделе "Тестирование" не работают. Не могу выделить жирным

----------


## anton_dr

*Сейчас* _проверим_.

----------


## anton_dr

Только в том разделе? Или везде? Используемый браузер?

----------


## PavelA

Замечательная кнопочка "I" работает довольно своеобразно.
Выделяем текст в сообщении от DVi, а нажимаем в сообщении от anton_dr 
Что мы имеем?



> Отсутствует баннер в шапке сайта

----------


## anton_dr

Боюсь, это не поправить.

----------


## senyak

> Только в том разделе? Или везде? Используемый браузер?


Только в том. Firefox 3.5.3. Извиняюсь за задержку. Этот глюк все равно был около часа-двух и потом все нормальн

----------


## maXmo

> Замечательная кнопочка "I" работает довольно своеобразно.
> Выделяем текст в сообщении от DVi, а нажимаем в сообщении от anton_dr
> Что мы имеем?


Ещё можно выделить текст в нескольких сообщениях.

----------


## anton_dr

Очередной багфикс. Просьба о замеченных ошибках писать в тему

----------


## anton_dr

Багфикс.
Как обычно - об ошибках просьба сообщать

----------


## DVi

9:38 Мск - сайт тормозит очень

----------


## Shu_b

> 9:38 Мск - сайт тормозит очень


У меня не тормозит....

----------


## DVi

> У меня не тормозит....


10:08 Мск - у меня тоже уже не тормозит.

----------


## anton_dr

Тормоза были, но с обновлением никак не связаны

----------


## Юльча

а только мне приходит письмо  с одним словом?




> Уважаемый(а


замечено в письме с вирусинфо при получении лички на форуме..

как-то малоинформативненько и некрасивенько..  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Судя по всему, только вам. Чем пользуетесь для чтения почты?

----------


## Юльча

вопрос снят.
да, оказалось проблема в почтовом клиенте старенькой версии.
если смотреть письмо через вебинтерфейс почтового сервера - всё нормально



странно, что на других форумах/письмах подобной проблемы не замечалось

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Юльча

нет, оказалась проблема ни в почтовом клиенте, ни в форуме, а в ПО почтового сервера которое недавно обновили.. )
пруф
вдруг у кого-то еще возникнет  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aPpasseLaft

Есть еще предложение. 
Не сообщать о количестве необходимых сообщений. Просто

----------


## Warriorlfo

Ты имеешь ввиду в процессе обновления или после? В процессе обновления форум будет отключен. Ну а после да, интерфейс должен несколько измениться.

----------

